# Extra storage,what to do?



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope in the near future once I finish my "tin mansion" to start on my garage.
It's in better shape than the trailer was but.....it needs repairs too and I want to re-do a tin roof.It's a double garage with a nice slab,The beams seem real sturdy but the sides need help,anyway,there is room for storage above one area for sure,It needs a floor and when I re-do it I'm sure insulation,and vents will be needed(I want to keep the critters out).Once done I should have some nice spaceartydance:Now what could I store up there???? It would be toooo hot for many things but with that space I thought:dunno: spare tools but many other things I think of I'm afraid of the heat and fire.Any suggestions????


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

You could rotate seasonal cloths up there, camping gear, out door gear, boat equipment, rope, garden hand tools, bicycles, some preps ie. wax fire starters, water purification equipment, tree saws, chain saw, pruners, rope, books, garden hose. We have used our area like that for storing the out of season stuff that heat wont effect.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Sugar, salt, charcoal.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

How sturdy is the structure overhead? Can it handle much weight?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just wait. Stuff will always expand to slightly more than the space available.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

What Geek999 said.

First law of economics, expenditures rise to meet income. First law of food storage, stores rise to meet available space.

I'd store anything not food related up there. If you can keep it critter free it would be great for bulky paper products, TP, paper towels, plates and so on.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Storage space precautions*

Is great to have extra space but time has a way to damage stored goods especially in heat,is a good idea to properly ventilated the space,solar power gable fans,vents,thermostat control circulating fans,many options out there,don`t forget to rotate the goods either.
Good Luck.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

The area will have a regular floor and hold normal weight.I thought of the paper goods too ...but was kinda worried about fire/heat.I will use the above mention things as in fans,vents etc. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

IMO: I wouldn't store anything like cloth,food,paper anything susceptible to heat. You could store your canning jars and canning equipment, your cast iron cookware your not using.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

The paper products will be fine. We store ours outside in the attic of our carport here in the east Texas heat & humidity & we've not had a problem. We store them in cardboard boxes (we order ours from Amazon so that's what they come in). As long as you rotate through your stock every few years, you should be fine.


----------

